
It’s Time to Delete Live Video - carissalintao
https://medium.com/@carissalintao/its-time-to-delete-live-video-2d24d46c0ee2
======
kiwidrew
A good counterexample, showing the benefits of live streaming, is the
continuing protests in Hong Kong. Many of the local media organisations have
been streaming their coverage of the protests (primarily via their Facebook
pages). At times some of these streams have had more than 10,000 viewers
watching! Increased transparency must surely be a net positive, especially in
a situation where the HK police are accused of assaulting journalists and non-
violent protesters.

Technology itself is rarely good or evil.

On the subject of the HK protests, there is a nifty little tool that
automatically tracks the various live streams (they only tend to start up when
a protest is happening) and can show multiple streams on the same page:
[http://ncehk2019.github.io/nce-live/](http://ncehk2019.github.io/nce-live/)

